# Riding Backward



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 31, 2008)

I have no problem with riding in a backward-facing seat, but it seems to disorient some people. Sister can't stand it, and on the Amtrak Christmas II return a woman came back to our car to get a forward-facing seat; couldn't stand riding facing backward either. So I wonder how folks feel about this.


----------



## Alice (Dec 31, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> I have no problem with riding in a backward-facing seat, but it seems to disorient some people. Sister can't stand it, and on the Amtrak Christmas II return a woman came back to our car to get a forward-facing seat; couldn't stand riding facing backward either. So I wonder how folks feel about this.


I prefer facing forward because if I catch something interesting out the window, I have longer to digest it and maybe take a picture. OTOH, didn't some of the rear-facing passengers in Chatsworth fare better? (Or maybe worse, I remember some discussion but not a conclusion ...) But you can't do better than facing west at dusk (and I suppose east at dawn but I'm not usually up then) on the SW Chief, Zephyr, or EB, regardless of whether the train is going east or west, or sitting.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2008)

I greatly prefer to sit facing forwards - on my daily commute, I'll always take the forward facing seat if it's available (partly for the view and partly because I just find it disorienting, but I'm pretty prone to motion sickness).

As far as in a crash, rear facing is MUCH safer (you'll notice that most of the crew seats on an airplane face the rear). If you're in any kind of an impact or sudden stop, the force of your body stopping is absorbed by the whole body into the seat back. Facing forward, that force is concentrated on the seat belt (if there is one) or whatever you hit after you go flying out of your seat.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't have a problem riding backward, but prefer forward. MrsFSS, on the other hand won't even consider riding backward as she becomes very ill, very quickly.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 31, 2008)

Normally, I prefer forward facing seats, but in a roomette or even in a bedroom if there's 2, you don't really have a choice. Someone has to sit backwards by the window. And depending on your seat in the diner or even the lounge car, you may be sitting backwards too.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 31, 2008)

Alice said:


> I prefer facing forward because if I catch something interesting out the window, I have longer to digest it and maybe take a picture.


On the photo front I like sitting facing forward to get an early view of something, as you say, Alice, but often a picture works better if taken facing backward, so I'll turn around and crouch/kneel on the seat to catch one. Focus seems to be less of an issue if the subject is receding rather than approaching. Maybe a kind of visual Doppler effect.

And otherwise, even in a rear-facing seat I'll crane around to look forward sometimes if I sense a good shot might soon present itself. Ever on the alert for a good shot!

Overall, however, forward or backward makes no nevermind to me. Sideways might be a problem.


----------



## gswager (Dec 31, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Overall, however, forward or backward makes no nevermind to me. Sideways might be a problem.


Interesting. Do you mean that you can't stand it in the sightseer car? Seats are sideways.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 31, 2008)

gswager said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Overall, however, forward or backward makes no nevermind to me. Sideways might be a problem.
> ...


During a break from making tamales, what I meant was that if the train is going sideways there might be a problem. BIG problem.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 31, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > WhoozOn1st said:
> ...


I've never cared to ride very long in the SS car. I think it is the reflections from the curved glass that bothers me.


----------

